# Questrade tax slips?



## Jungle

Just wondering if anyone got their tax slips yet? They said the T5 would be ready March 9 (yesterday) and T5 ready April. 

So I contacted them yesterday and they said the slips would be posted later in the day. 

And now nothing is there.


----------



## doctrine

Nothing in my account yet.


----------



## slacker

Only RRSP tax slips, no T5 or trading summary yet.


----------



## FrugalTrader

I downloaded my RRSP contribution slips yesterday! There are instructions on how to obtain them as soon as you login to "my account".



Jungle said:


> Just wondering if anyone got their tax slips yet? They said the T5 would be ready March 9 (yesterday) and T5 ready April.
> 
> So I contacted them yesterday and they said the slips would be posted later in the day.
> 
> And now nothing is there.


----------



## KaeJS

Yeah, they screwed up.

I checked on Friday (as they said by March 9) and nothing was there. Could view my slips for 2010, but no 2011 slips to be seen.

Will have to check tomorrow. I really need the trading summary.


----------



## doctrine

Still nothing here - just to be clear, it's T5 we're looking for. RRSP contributions slips were the first ones out.


----------



## KaeJS

I'm looking for the freaking trading summaries.

Where are they?


----------



## Sherlock

They changed it from Mar 9 to Mar 21. I'm not impressed.


----------



## KaeJS

What the FLOCK? 



> Interest and dividend slips
> T5 slips report interest and dividends and are required for tax purposes. The slips will be available by March 21, 2012.
> 
> Annual trading summaries
> The summary is not a required tax document; however it is useful in preparing your capital gains and/or losses. These will be available by March 21.


----------



## Argonaut

Sorry guys, I probably slowed down their entire operation by how often I call in to do spread trades. They should really have option trading software for client use. Anyway I think this is the last piece I am waiting on to do my taxes. Ho-hum, dum-dee-dum.


----------



## Jungle

lol ^ I wonder if the TDW customers got their slips yet. I think we will be transferring to them this year for the drip discounts.


----------



## Jungle

Jungle said:


> lol ^ I wonder if the TDW customers got their slips yet. I think we will be transferring to them this year for the drip discounts.


T5 and trading summary just arrived ..


----------



## Soon2bRetired

*Possible errors/Omissions on tax slips .*

Be carefull, I'm 99.9% certain that there are errors in these slips.
(I'm specifically refering to EAT.to/Prime restaurants. As all through 2011 this was a corporation, 
paying eligible divs. this slips has them as 'other' income & the actual amount was as it was in 201*0* not 2011 ...)


Carlos.

PS: First post by my part, but been reading/learning for the past 3 years on this forums. Many Thanks to all that contribute.


----------



## Eclectic12

Jungle said:


> lol ^ I wonder if the TDW customers got their slips yet. I think we will be transferring to them this year for the drip discounts.


You'll probably be happier with TDW. 


Trading summary and first T5 was downloaded from TDW on Feb 16th, 2012. I think I downloaded it a day or so after it was available. The second T5 for a split share was downloaded Mar 6th, 2012.

I think it was about a week ago I received the notification email saying that the Trust T3 and the RRSP contribution forms were in. I downloaded them today.


Based on last year's forms, I have one more Trust T3 and a Limited Partnership Unit (LPU) form to left to wait for. I'll have to check as I did sell one of the trusts so maybe it's just the LPU left.


BTW - for tax year 2010, by Mar 15th, 2011 I had the trading summary, two T5s and one trust T3.


Cheers


----------



## Jungle

Thanks for the reply. I have ants in my pants for these tax slips, the cra owes us a lot of $ and I want it back!


----------



## KaeJS

This is what my Questrade Trading Summary is showing???

TOTAL 200,656.15 196,057.12 *4,599.03 DR*

Does this mean I can claim $4,599.03? 

This trading summary looks different than last year.

My concern is that I definitely did not lose $4,500 last year. I have some transactions where it just says "SELL xx". Do I have to match these "sells" up with "buys" from 2010?! That would be a real PITA...

I understand how this works:

2011/04/08 100 SILVER WHEATON CORP 42.53 4,257.95
2011/04/11 100 SILVER WHEATON CORP 44.54 4,449.05
SECURITY
TOTAL
BUY 100 SELL 100 
4,257.95 4,449.05 *191.10*

But how does this work:

2011/01/31 1,000 ALDA PHARMACEUTICALS CORP .085 74.15
SECURITY
TOTAL
SELL 1,000 74.15 74.15

In the first example with Silver Wheaton, there is a buy and sell. How does it work when there is only a SELL with no buy (as in the Alda example) because I bought it in 2010? Will I have to dig up my old records? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Eclectic12

KaeJS said:


> This is what my Questrade Trading Summary is showing???
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> But how does this work:
> 
> 2011/01/31 1,000 ALDA PHARMACEUTICALS CORP .085 74.15
> SECURITY
> TOTAL
> SELL 1,000 74.15 74.15
> 
> In the first example with Silver Wheaton, there is a buy and sell. How does it work when there is only a SELL with no buy (as in the Alda example) because I bought it in 2010? Will I have to dig up my old records?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


That's that way it works for my TDW trading summary. It reports the buys and sells for the year. So if the buy was in a previous year, you'll have to find the documentation from when the buy happened.

This is one of the reasons why I track my buy/sell/DRIP/ACB etc. in an Excel spreadsheet, on at worst - a yearly basis. I have an independent version in a handy format, without having to dig out either a previous year summary, the trade confirmation or a monthly summary. If the trade summary show something weird, I'll see it right away and dig out the related documents.


Cheers


----------



## stephenheath

Hey K... I've personally never had to work that sort of stuff out yet since most of my trades have been in sheltered accounts, but if you do have to go to prior years, could you do it like the accountants do inventory by using the ending balance from the year before? Something like:

$10,000 (ACB of Holdings Dec 31, 2010, Made Up Number, you'd have the real one)
+$196,057.12 (Purchases In 2011)
-$200,656.16 (Sales In 2011)
-$3,400 (ACB Of Holdings Dec 31, 2011, Again, Made Up Number)
---------------
$2,000.96 (Profit/Loss, 2011)

Of course that won't work if you have to track each holding individually... at least I don't think so, but then again, not sure why you would have to, taxman just wants the totals, doesn't he?


----------



## Sherlock

I just looked at my T5 and I'm pretty confused, it just lists all the stocks I bought/sold. I thought it would list exactly which line on the T5 I need to fill in, and then I could just copy the numbers onto my T5.

So if I bought $1000 worth of stocks and sold the same stocks for $1500, I would put $500 on my T5? On which line would I put that, I'm guessing 13? What about American stocks?


----------



## KaeJS

The T5 is only for income purposes.

The T5 in Questrade should be pre-populated for you. Box/Case 13 is for income from Canadian Sources that was paid out to you, not for capital gains.

If you bought a stock for $1000 and sold for $1500, it wouldn't appear on your T5. I believe they go on a "T1" form.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s3/README.html


----------



## 206BW

Hi everyone,

Seems like everyone has gotten their tax slip? I'm trying to get mine but it still isn't available for me...

"No tax slips are currently available for the selected account. "

Keep getting that message for both my margin and tfsa account. I have some capital gains and dividends in 2011 so I think I should be gettin some tax slips...


----------



## Eclectic12

stephenheath said:


> Hey K... I've personally never had to work that sort of stuff out yet since most of my trades have been in sheltered accounts, but if you do have to go to prior years, could you do it like the accountants do inventory by using the ending balance from the year before?
> 
> [ .... ]
> 
> Of course that won't work if you have to track each holding individually... at least I don't think so, but then again, not sure why you would have to, taxman just wants the totals, doesn't he?


Not true ... the CRA requires each holding sold to be reported individually. You didn't think the broker are reporting the line items on the annual buy/sell summary only for you benefit, did you? 


The details of each holding sold are reported on Schedule 3, as per the link quoted by KaeJS.

The Taxable CG is reported on line 127 - "Taxable capital gains (attach schedule 3)" of the T1 General Income Tax and Benefit Return. 


So using Sherlock's example 
(though usually there is the expense of the commission charged on a sale):

Schedule 3, under "3. Publicly traded shares, mutual funds ... "

Number: ###
Name: Company ABC
Year of Acquisition: 2010
Proceeds: $1500
ACB: $1000
Expense: $0
CG/CL: $500

Schedule 3, line 197 Total CG/CL: $500
Schedule 3, line 199 Taxable CG : $250 <- which is 50% x line 197



T1 General, on line 127 - $250


Note that ACB for most articles and web sites is per share (i.e. $1000 / ###) where CRA for ACB wants the total ACB for the number of shares sold. So if ### = 100, the ACB per share would be $10 where the tax form ACB is $1000.

If there is one buy and one sell, this won't matter much. If there are three buys and two sells all with different numbers of shares, having the ACB per share is handy.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12

KaeJS said:


> The T5 is only for income purposes.
> 
> The T5 in Questrade should be pre-populated for you. Box/Case 13 is for income from Canadian Sources that was paid out to you, not for capital gains.
> 
> If you bought a stock for $1000 and sold for $1500, it wouldn't appear on your T5. I believe they go on a "T1" form.
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s3/README.html


Generally, a stock sale won't appear on a T5 form. However, I did notice that Schedule 3, line 174 says:


> T5, T5013 ... information slips - Capital Gains (or losses)


So it would appear there is some way a CG or CL could appear on a T5 slip. 


I'm also not used to a "T1 General - Income Tax and Benefit Return" referred to as a "T1".



Cheers


----------



## Sherlock

KaeJS said:


> The T5 is only for income purposes.
> 
> The T5 in Questrade should be pre-populated for you. Box/Case 13 is for income from Canadian Sources that was paid out to you, not for capital gains.
> 
> If you bought a stock for $1000 and sold for $1500, it wouldn't appear on your T5. I believe they go on a "T1" form.
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s3/README.html


Upon further research, it should go on the T3. Line 21 of the T3 is labeled Capital Gains. But the T3 is called the statement of trust income while the T5 is statement of investment income and I thought the latter would better describe capital gains? Can anyone else confirm? Then there is also a line 30 on the T3, capital gains eligible for deduction. Should I put something there too? This is so f'in confusing, why do we have to do this?


----------



## Sherlock

Actually no, line 21 of the T3 is for capital gains from a mutual fund. Capital gains from sale of stocks should go on a T5008. Am I right?


----------



## Sherlock

Actually no, capital gains goes on the T1, line 127. But then what the heck is the T5008? And it says if you fill in line 127 you have to attach Schedule 3, is that true?


----------



## KaeJS

Sherlock said:


> Actually no, capital gains goes on the T1, line 127. But then what the heck is the T5008? And it says if you fill in line 127 you have to attach Schedule 3, is that true?


Isn't that what I said? 

Sherlock, I don't think the T5008 is applicable to you. You can read here for more information:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/slps/fnncl/t5008/t5008slp/prpr-eng.html

And yes, I think if you fill in line 127 you need to do Schedule 3.

Are you filing your taxes online?


----------



## Eclectic12

Sherlock said:


> Upon further research, it should go on the T3.
> 
> Line 21 of the T3 is labeled Capital Gains. But the T3 is called the statement of trust income while the T5 is statement of investment income and I thought the latter would better describe capital gains? Can anyone else confirm? Then there is also a line 30 on the T3, capital gains eligible for deduction. Should I put something there too?
> 
> This is so f'in confusing, why do we have to do this?


What's confusing? 

If this isn't clear - borrow from the library or buy a tax book that walks through examples of the different types of investments and the tax treatment. The detailed explanation that is included should help out. 

Or you could check out the "How Investment Taxes Work" sticky in this section. The top three links are all involved in the T forms and the sale of the investment.


As for the T5 and T3 forms in general, T5's report dividend income each year and T3's report trust distribution payment tax info each year, without selling the investment. So if one owns a bank stock for twenty years in a taxable account, that's twenty years worth of T5's to report on twenty separate tax returns.

Here's a link that may help to explore the different forms:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/menu/AFAF_T_T5-e.html#ti


When the investment is sold - a separate tax calculation is done for the capital gain/loss. The investor uses the Adjusted Cost Base (ACB) which they have been tracking/keeping up to date in their records. It is used on Schedule 3, with the CG or CL *from the sale* reported on line 127 of the T1 General return.




Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12

KaeJS said:


> Isn't that what I said?
> 
> Sherlock, I don't think the T5008 is applicable to you. You can read here for more information:
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/slps/fnncl/t5008/t5008slp/prpr-eng.html
> 
> And yes, I think if you fill in line 127 you need to do Schedule 3.
> 
> Are you filing your taxes online?


+1 for that's what you (and I said).

+1 that the T5008 does not apply. 


Huh? You *think* both line 127 and schedule 3 are needed?


Every tax book I've read, the paper tax forms at the post office, in addition to any article that has gone to the appropriate detail are all in agreement.

Both Schedule 3 and line 127 are required when an investment is sold to calculate the capital gain (or loss).


Cheers


----------



## Sherlock

Eclectic12 said:


> What's confusing?


What confuses me is that the T5 provided by questrade does not provide figures for each line on the T5, if it did it would simply be a matter of inputting those figures into my tax software. Instead, it just lists all the stocks that I bought and sold and for how much, and all the distributions/dividends I received. I already had this information in an excel sheet I keep, so the T5 doesn't provide me any extra convenience. The T4 provided by my employer and the T3 provided by ING lists exactly what figure corresponds to what line, so it's simply a matter of copying that information over to my T4/T3.

Also, it appears the software I'm using (Studio Tax) doesn't have a schedule 3 capability. I hope this doesn't mean I'm gonna have to mail in my tax return...


----------



## Jungle

Studio tax does have a schedule 3, you have to add it above in the "add forms" box. 
Look for this box on the top and add it manually. 

Don't worry taxes are a pain in my arse too and give me a headace. I would rather spend the time doing something else but too cheap to pay someone to enter numbers in a program. Really a dummy can do that so I wont pay someone. If I had a small business maybe it would be a different story.


----------



## Sherlock

Aha! Double-clicking on line 127 of the T1 will automatically add the schedule 3! Ok now things are finally going my way...


----------



## Eclectic12

Sherlock said:


> What confuses me is that the T5 provided by questrade does not provide figures for each line on the T5, if it did it would simply be a matter of inputting those figures into my tax software. Instead, it just lists all the stocks that I bought and sold and for how much, and all the distributions/dividends I received. I already had this information in an excel sheet I keep, so the T5 doesn't provide me any extra convenience. The T4 provided by my employer and the T3 provided by ING lists exactly what figure corresponds to what line, so it's simply a matter of copying that information over to my T4/T3.
> 
> Also, it appears the software I'm using (Studio Tax) doesn't have a schedule 3 capability. I hope this doesn't mean I'm gonna have to mail in my tax return...


Now you are making my head hurt! 

If there are line by line items, I suspect this is a summary document - not a T5 form. 

As per the following link, a T5 form will have a series of boxes (ex. box 24 - Actual Amount of Dividends, box 25 - Taxable Amount of eligible dividends etc.).
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t5/t5-flat-11b.pdf

The summary document that matches that T5 usually lists all of distributions/dividends through the year for the investments so you can check if there was a mistake or math error. Other examples of summary documents include the trading for the year (i.e. buys/sells) and the T3 ones.

Since I use uFile which provides a form based entry system, I just have to make sure for each T5 received, I put a unique name and put the matching figures in the correct boxes.


Another question comes to mind - when you downloaded this "T5 form", was there an option to merge a bunch of separate documents into a single PDF? 

TDW provides a check-box for this. I've never used it as I find it easier to keep separate forms (ex. T5 #1, T5 #2, T5 #3, T3#1 etc.) because of the way uFile works.

If Questrade does something similar - IMO, this makes life more difficult and would explain a lot of your issues.


Cheers


----------



## SW20 MR2

I've got my trading summaries and T5s for all accounts, but are we supposed to get other slips as well? I have one account that has some ETFs that provide distributions, but there's no document that has them.


----------



## Eclectic12

SW20 MR2 said:


> I've got my trading summaries and T5s for all accounts, but are we supposed to get other slips as well?
> 
> I have one account that has some ETFs that provide distributions, but there's no document that has them.


I have the iShares ETF XIC which last year had a T3 form, with a matching T3 summary document. Like a trust and some MFs, it includes a range of taxable income in the distributions, such as Return of Capital (RoC), foreign income and eligible dividends.

Check the ETF web site under the investor section for the breakdown of the distributions from previous years. If RoC is included in the listing then you should be getting a T3 when the ETF has notified the broker.

Note that as of early this week, I'm still waiting for the T3 & summary for XIC.


Cheers


----------



## Jungle

Yea the only slip we are impatiently waiting on is for XIC.


----------



## Eclectic12

Jungle said:


> Yea the only slip we are impatiently waiting on is for XIC.


I could file an estimated amount on my return and then when I know the real numbers, file an adjustment.

However, I'm not in a rush for my refund and don't really want to deal with it twice so I'll keep waiting impatiently .... *sigh*


Cheers


----------



## Sherlock

Just to confirm, a capital gain is only realized when I sell a stock for a profit, right? For example if I bought $1000 worth of a stock in 2011 and it's now worth $2000 but I still hold it, I don't need to include that on my 2011 tax return?


----------



## Jungle

That is correct.


----------



## slacker

I got a T5 which only documented my USD distributions for some reasons. None of my XIC, XRE, CDZ distributions are recorded there. I already send them a email to find out what's going on.

The T5008 trading summary arrived, but, it's missing the trading commission information, so I'll have to go back and look that up individually. So far, I'd have to say TDWH is doing a better job as far as tax documents are concerned.


----------



## Jungle

ETFs are considered "trusts" and will be issued on T3 slips, they are due out April 6.


----------



## KaeJS

I'm missing the following:

Security Number Security Name
C110710 ***CLAYMORE GOLD BULLION ETF
H108952 ***ISHARES S&P/TSX 60 INDEX FUND
R151454 ***RIOCAN REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS


----------



## Eclectic12

slacker said:


> [ ... ]
> 
> The T5008 trading summary arrived, but, it's missing the trading commission information, so I'll have to go back and look that up individually. So far, I'd have to say TDWH is doing a better job as far as tax documents are concerned.


That may be the case ... but I'm curious as to why the T5008? 

So far, all I've ever received is a summary document that TDW produces with date, security name, buy/sell, amount, commission but never a T5008. Of course, I'm not buying or selling a lot in any given year.

Based on what I see of the sample form on CRA's web site, it looks like the T5008 would be a pain compared to reporting, say five sales on Schedule 3 - using any relevant summary docs plus my Excel spreadsheet.


Just curious whether it's a Questrade thing or you are more than the average trader.


Cheers


----------



## slacker

I've received T5008 trading summary from both TDWH and Questrade. I'm just a plain vanilla couch potato, and I don't usually have more than 10 trades a year. (even less now)


----------



## Eclectic12

slacker said:


> I've received T5008 trading summary from both TDWH and Questrade.
> 
> I'm just a plain vanilla couch potato, and I don't usually have more than 10 trades a year. (even less now)


Now I'm really curious ... I don't have a lot of ETFs or MFs and mainly common shares. For trading level, some years are maybe three trades while other years maybe fifteen. I'd have to check to see the exact range

So far ... (knock on wood), I haven't had to deal with a T5008. This link doesn't make is sound like you'd need one either but I'm no expert ... 
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/slps/fnncl/t5008/t5008slp/prpr-eng.html


Cheers


----------



## slacker

I think that link is for someone to issue a T5008, not to receive it. It's not really needed for the filing a tax return. It's just somewhat useful if brokers issue T5008 to help me to file my tax return. I should have all the same information from statements.


----------



## Eclectic12

slacker said:


> I think that link is for someone to issue a T5008, not to receive it. It's not really needed for the filing a tax return. It's just somewhat useful if brokers issue T5008 to help me to file my tax return. I should have all the same information from statements.


That's where looking at the potential to have multiple transactions combined on a single T5008 or say a stack of ten T5008s, I'd find it confusing. I'm much happier the annual trading summary which explicitly lists each investment sold. The only followup required is if the purchase was in a previous year and/or includes items such as RoC.

I track the ACB and RoC in a spreadsheet anyway so I don't have far to look.


Cheers


----------



## KaeJS

OK Guys,

So what do I do here?

I want to file my taxes. Everything has been done. But I'm still waiting on my tax forms for:

C110710 ***CLAYMORE GOLD BULLION ETF
H108952 ***ISHARES S&P/TSX 60 INDEX FUND
R151454 ***RIOCAN REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS

Where are they? What do I do?
Gold bullion doesnt even pay a dividend/interest. So I don't understand how I could have a tax form for that? It would just be a capital gain. (which I've already calculated). So what gives?

I'm tempted to just send my tax return without waiting for these forms.


----------



## KaeJS

Called Questrade, apparently this information will be available online by April 9.

This is my first complaint with Questrade. Their tax forms are atrociously delayed this year. I should have filed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## andrewf

Agreed. This delay is becoming close to unacceptable.


----------



## ArmchairHero

I use Questrade and my trade summary shows the ETFs I've bought and sold.. do some ETFs have their own forms and not others?

I agree with the problems with Questrade, had numerous technical and service issues with them ever since I signed up about a year ago. Not happy at all and would switch right away if I can take the hassle right now.


----------



## Eclectic12

ArmchairHero said:


> I use Questrade and my trade summary shows the ETFs I've bought and sold.. do some ETFs have their own forms and not others?
> 
> I agree with the problems with Questrade, had numerous technical and service issues with them ever since I signed up about a year ago. Not happy at all and would switch right away if I can take the hassle right now.



The way I read this thread, the ETFs seem to be fine for the trading summary, it's the T3 tax forms that total the RoC, CG, dividends etc., plus the supporting detailed summary that are the issue. 

It is hard for me to judge as I am signed up for electronic forms so I have no expectation of receiving the forms in the mail. My ETF T3 forms were made available online at basically the same time. Based on past experience, the paper forms showed up in the mail anywhere from three days to five days after the online copies were made available (likely due to variables at Canada Post).


Cheers


----------



## Yudansha

Wow, seems a few of you are in the same boat as I. finally received my T5/summary, I am going through my slips, and my t5008 only shows a brief summary, this is my second year of investing, and last year seemed a lot simpler. It just seems I am missing slips...I have a whole list of securities i am also waiting for:

A107383 ***ARTIS REAL ESTATE INVT TRUST UNITS
B102353 ***BONAVISTA ENERGY TRUST UNITS
C105358 ***CHARTWELL SENIORS HOUSING REAL ESTATE INVT TRUST UTS
C108230 ***CLAYMORE S&P/TSX CDN PREF SHARE (ETF) UNITS
C109334 ***CLAYMORE NATURAL GAS COMMODITY ETF COM UNITS
D104051 ***DUNDEE REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS SER A
H105591 ***INTERRENT REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS NEW
P019571 ***PENGROWTH ENERGY TRUST UNIT NEW (CDN)
P111687 ***PROVIDENT ENERGY TRUST UNIT
R101795 ***RETROCOM MID-MARKET REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNIT
S106049 ***SECOND CUP INCOME FUND 
S106732 ***SCOTT'S REAL ESTATE INVESTMENT TRUST UNITS


----------



## slacker

I still don't have the T3's yet.


----------



## KaeJS

They should be there by Tuesday morning. If not, Questrade is getting an angry phone call.


----------



## Jungle

T3 was in for me!! Yay it's about time!!


----------



## andrewf

They were there last night. About time.


----------



## Eclectic12

Yudansha said:


> Wow, seems a few of you are in the same boat as I. finally received my T5/summary, I am going through my slips, and my t5008 only shows a brief summary, this is my second year of investing, and last year seemed a lot simpler. It just seems I am missing slips...I have a whole list of securities i am also waiting for:
> 
> A107383 ***ARTIS REAL ESTATE INVT TRUST UNITS
> B102353 ***BONAVISTA ENERGY TRUST UNITS
> C105358 ***CHARTWELL SENIORS HOUSING REAL ESTATE INVT TRUST UTS
> C108230 ***CLAYMORE S&P/TSX CDN PREF SHARE (ETF) UNITS
> [ ... ]


If it was simpler last year, this may be because you now have a lot more REITs, trusts and ETFs.

When all of my investments were stocks, the T5 and T5 summaries showed up late Feb and early April.
Now that I have REITs, trusts, ETFs and Limited Partnerships, the T3 and T3 summaries for these types of investments are the holdup (ex. most recent T3 was available online about April 3rd).

I wonder if there is a "domino effect". For example, if the ETF holds BMO - the earliest they can include/confirm info from *their* T5 is Feb. Either way, it is annoying to have to wait. :rolleyes2:


Cheers


----------



## Homerhomer

Eclectic12 said:


> I wonder if there is a "domino effect". For example, if the ETF holds BMO - the earliest they can include/confirm info from *their* T5 is Feb. Either way, it is annoying to have to wait. :rolleyes2:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes there is, the deadline to file T3 with cra is March 31, by the time all systems are updated, info send from mutual funds/trusts to the brokers and so on, it may be way into April before everyone gets everything.

While frustrating, it may not be actually the broker's fault.

For anyone eager to have the breakdown of income before they get the slips you can use this website:
http://www.cdsinnovations.ca/applic...ree?Open&OpenView&RestrictToCategory=All-2007

Once you accept you can select the type of slips you want, then look for your investment, click on excel icon, calculate based on number of units held.

I would still suggest waiting for the actual slip to arrive before filing the taxes, but for information purposes some companies have the info ready as early as January, unfortunately those are few and far between.


----------



## Eclectic12

Homerhomer said:


> Yes there is, the deadline to file T3 with cra is March 31, by the time all systems are updated, info send from mutual funds/trusts to the brokers and so on, it may be way into April before everyone gets everything.
> 
> While frustrating, it may not be actually the broker's fault.
> 
> [ ... ]


Isn't it great that we have computers and the internet to facilitate but assuming the hypothetical BMO T5 is filed by the Feb deadline, an ETF company plus the broker can't crunch the numbers to publish the T3 in under a month. *sigh*

... but then again, who says the deadlines are being followed?

I know that up until my most recent employer, most of my T4's were arriving well after the CRA deadline, whether available online or via snail mail.


Cheers


----------



## slacker

So... they just sent out "updated" T3's to correct mistakes they made for some ETF's. Now I've got to do my taxes again...


----------



## Eclectic12

slacker said:


> So... they just sent out "updated" T3's to correct mistakes they made for some ETF's. Now I've got to do my taxes again...


I suppose ... though aren't you updating the T3 numbers in your software, waiting for the NOA and then filing a T1-ADJ with the changed numbers? Or are you a paper tax form guy?

Though if you have online access through CRA's my Account, it's an online update.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/chngrtrn-eng.html


Not that the simplicity does anything to relieve the annoyance! :rolleyes2:

Cheers


----------



## Jungle

Anyone get their t3 or t5 yet??? 

Signed, 
Impatiently waiting.


----------



## andrewf

Wait until end of March at least.


----------



## m3s

slacker said:


> So... they just sent out "updated" T3's to correct mistakes they made for some ETF's. Now I've got to do my taxes again...


As with all ETFs


----------



## Eclectic12

mode3sour said:


> As with all ETFs


I'm guessing this means they've made mistakes on all ETF T3's?
My ETF T3 hasn't been posted yet and I don't recall any corrected T3's in previous years. 

I did have three T4's from my employer one year though .... :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Jungle

T5s and trading summary are in, no T3s yet.


----------



## Jungle

Anyone have a date when the T3s will be ready?


----------



## Jungle

T3s are in. 

Yay taxes done tonight


----------



## Silverbird

*Double check those T3's*

I noticed the Questrade T3's were in yesterday.

However, I checked both my wife and parent's slips and both T3's are incomplete, including 1 company and missing another.

Hope that they issue a revised one soon, although I've already submitted my wife's and gotten the refund, using the information here:

http://www.cdsinnovations.ca/applic...Start=1&Count=3000&RestrictToCategory=T3-2012


----------

